# Question about editing (need feedback)



## Dhruv (Feb 14, 2021)

Hey everyone!
I'm currently trying to re-create small section from Mozart's Flute and Harp Concerto and faced a weird issue: It sounds fine when I'm listening via my laptop speakers, but when I transferred the extracted audio file to my smartphone (to get an idea how others would hear it) it was quite significantly different, i.e., the flute and strings section seem to be completely different on audio levels - Flute being a bit more clear and strings section sounding a bit damped and grainy (if actual compressed bad quality audio was added for backing track).

[Pardon my bad editing of dynamics and tempo - I'm still a beginner and learning to handle these libraries]
Libraries used:
1. Strings - CSS
2. Flute - CSW
3. Harp - LogicPro's Stock Orchestral harp

Note: I added a small amt of reverb in flute (SpaceD) 

I've attached the sample here for your feedback.

Thanks,
Dhruv


----------

